# French or Italian?



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2016)

http://www.juracycleclothing.co.uk/long-sleeve-cycling-jersey/long-sleeved-merino-jumper-1







http://www.juracycleclothing.co.uk/long-sleeve-cycling-jersey/long-sleeved-merino-jumper-3






Which one would you buy? You see quite a few Italian cycling items when out on the bike, but not much French stuff.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Aug 2016)

Neither. Wool makes me itch.


----------



## potsy (13 Aug 2016)

Neither.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Neither. Wool makes me itch.



Yes that's a problem for some who've tried wool jerseys. The ones i've seen do not recommend using a fabric conditioner as the stuff affects the breathability and sweat wicking ability of the jersey.


----------



## User6179 (13 Aug 2016)

You buying woman's clothes now Accy ? Slippery slope


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2016)

Eddy said:


> You buying woman's clothes now Accy ? Slippery slope



"Our UNISEX Merino Wool Cycling Jerseys come in the following sizes"


----------



## Bonefish Blues (13 Aug 2016)

Either, lovely kit


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

Italian for me, I like a bit of green.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2016)

http://www.juracycleclothing.co.uk/...u-with-a-blue-red-green-stripe-cycling-jersey

I quite like this one from the same company, but it's a short sleeved one and i think it's a bit late in the summer for buying something that wont see much wear till next year.


----------



## e-rider (13 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> "Our UNISEX Merino Wool Cycling Jerseys come in the following sizes"


I have to say my first thought was womens jersey


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Aug 2016)

Boil in the bag is he first thing that springs to my mind.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> http://www.juracycleclothing.co.uk/...u-with-a-blue-red-green-stripe-cycling-jersey
> 
> I quite like this one from the same company, but it's a short sleeved one and i think it's a bit late in the summer for buying something that wont see much wear till next year.


This is a wifies jersey


----------



## Mrs M (13 Aug 2016)

Green, very smart.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> http://www.juracycleclothing.co.uk/...u-with-a-blue-red-green-stripe-cycling-jersey
> 
> I quite like this one from the same company, but it's a short sleeved one and i think it's a bit late in the summer for buying something that wont see much wear till next year.



arm warmers, long sleeve underlayer, MTFU (joking with this last one)


----------



## Diggs (13 Aug 2016)

French obvs owing to my French via Jersey heritage but that looks more Dutch to me


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Boil in the bag is he first thing that springs to my mind.




Merino wool is breathable Steve.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Aug 2016)

The blue or the red are better, IMO.


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Merino wool is breathable Steve.



I have marino base layers but it needs to be minus degrees before I use them. Those jerseys look a lot thicker. They would not be of any use to me. I would overheat.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Nonsense, just by short sleeved jerseys and arm warmers for the versatility.



I think arm warmers spoil the retro affect.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2016)

Stolen goat have cool stylish jerseys and arm warmers

http://stolengoat.com/product-category/accessories/


----------



## Kevin Alexander (13 Aug 2016)

Again, neither cause they are horrible.


----------



## ayceejay (13 Aug 2016)

A retro Italian jersey would be blue with the word FIAT on the front



To be more up to date can I suggest layering - baselayer - long sleeved jersey - windstopper


----------



## Dayvo (13 Aug 2016)

ayceejay said:


> A retro Italian jersey would be blue with the word FIAT on the front
> View attachment 139345



Crouched over the bars, that'll look more like *F AT*.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Aug 2016)

I would buy neither, very impractical cycle clothing material for this country.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I would buy neither, very impractical cycle clothing material for this country.



So wool isn't ok for cool dry days?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> So wool isn't ok for cool dry days?


It can, and does, rain any time here, forecast or not, winter or summer.
I am not joking.
I cycle most days, in normal clothes, have not been wearing my woolen clothes for years. getting soaked in them would be awful.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> It can, and does, rain any time here, forecast or not, winter or summer.
> I am not joking.
> I cycle most days, in normal clothes, have not been wearing my woolen clothes for years. getting soaked in them would be awful.




You don't cycle in jeans do you? I hate wet jeans, i wont wear them for work. They drag along your skin and restrict movement.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> You don't cycle in jeans do you? I hate wet jeans, i wont wear them for work. They drag along your skin and restrict movement.


No, not normally, maybe just to ride the couple of miles to the shops, because of the reasons you stated.


----------



## doog (13 Aug 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Don't buy either......give your money to charity. *Perhaps support a refugee child from the Syrian conflict.*



The problem is the charities will swallow up his money in administration and wages.....

How much of his merino money would get to the child ?

Buying the jersey and donating it would be a whole lot better if you wanted to go down that line.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Aug 2016)

I've ordered the Green white and red one in a large size. Rockymountain did prick my conscience though. So i sent a tenner off to the local stray cats and dogs shelter.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2016)

The jersey arrived today. I opened it apprehensively thinking it could be too wide in the body or too short in the sleeves. No need to worry, it fits perfectly and will look good for leisure wear as well, as the rear pocket is very discreet. How much was that? asked Mrs Accy Er not much, i got it in a sale for end of line stuff i replied(conveniently hiding the £78.95 invoice away).

That's it!! No more jerseys for a while.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2016)

it's gone up 15 quid in price!
http://www.juracycleclothing.co.uk/long-sleeve-cycling-jersey/long-sleeved-merino-jumper-3


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> it's gone up 15 quid in price!
> http://www.juracycleclothing.co.uk/long-sleeve-cycling-jersey/long-sleeved-merino-jumper-3


Quick - Sell it for £84 for a tidy 5% profit.


----------



## J1888 (4 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> it's gone up 15 quid in price!
> http://www.juracycleclothing.co.uk/long-sleeve-cycling-jersey/long-sleeved-merino-jumper-3



Do the right thing, send them the £15


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2016)

I'm just washing the new jersey. I know it might sound sad to some but there's something exciting about washing a wool jersey for the first time, then checking it every now and then to see how it's drying!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Sep 2016)

I bought one at £75 then they went up to £90. Now they're £50. along with the other long sleeved jerseys. They're putting temptation in my way!
http://www.juracycleclothing.co.uk/long-sleeve-cycling-jersey


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Did you send them £15 more before demanding £40 back, or just go straight to the £25 accy cash back?




I feel a poll coming on! French or red and white, or maybe the short sleeve Ecru one?


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Sep 2016)

This one has appeared now. http://www.juracycleclothing.co.uk/long-sleeve-cycling-jersey/belgium-merino-cycling-jersey I think it looks very classy,but is it worth £90? Maybe it'll drop down in price but then my size(large)might sell out soon.


----------



## Seevio (30 Sep 2016)

I'm not convinced wool shrinks when it gets wet, after all, you don't see really small sheep every time it rains.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2016)

Now they're back up to 80 and 90 quid. This firm has more yo yo prices than Planet X!!

I'll just wait till that Belgium one drops to £50 then buy it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2016)

Now they're back down to 50 quid!!! Somebody's having a laugh, changing the prices every few hours!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2016)

User said:


> I expect they are reading this thread.




Yes they probably are.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (30 Sep 2016)

I like wool - back to basics, back to natural products. Having said that .... don't they soak up the rain? And no I wouldn't buy the French one!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2016)

Jimmy Doug said:


> I like wool - back to basics, back to natural products. Having said that .... don't they soak up the rain? And no I wouldn't buy the French one!



I've decided that the red white and blue one should be called the Dutch, seeing as it's more like a Holland flag than a French one.





Netherlands



N


France


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2016)

Call me paranoid,but i think they're waiting for me to order this http://www.juracycleclothing.co.uk/long-sleeve-cycling-jersey/belgium-merino-cycling-jersey for 90 quid then they'll drop the price to £50.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (1 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> "Our UNISEX Merino Wool Cycling Jerseys come in the following sizes"



MONOSEX


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (1 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I have marino base layers but it needs to be minus degrees before I use them. Those jerseys look a lot thicker. They would not be of any use to me. I would overheat.



That's coz you pack some Big Guns ya big sexy man !!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Oct 2016)

User said:


> I've told you, someone who works there is monitoring this thread. *You are possibly the most fun they have had in weeks.*



I feel sorry for them then if that's the case


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2016)

User said:


> I've told you, someone who works there is monitoring this thread. You are possibly the most fun they have had in weeks.



Yes, i can't see much else happening in




land, apart from selling the odd jersey every now and then.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (1 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, i can't see much else happening in
> 
> 
> 
> land, apart from selling the odd jersey every now and then.


I'll check them out though


----------



## ayceejay (1 Oct 2016)

I wonder is this would be up your street accy. It;s called "The Lumberjack" and I don't care


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2016)

ayceejay said:


> I wonder is this would be up your street accy. It;s called "The Lumberjack" and I don't care
> View attachment 146193




Yes i quite like it but i wouldn't wear it. I'd feel a bit daft wearing something like that. Maybe i would, out riding in a large group but not on my own.


----------



## ayceejay (1 Oct 2016)

But just consider the waving and singalong possibilities
This is a best seller in Canada according to Sugoi but I have never seen anyone wearing one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2016)

It's still £90.





As soon as it drops to 50 i'm going to pounce!


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2016)

ayceejay said:


> But just consider the waving and singalong possibilities
> This is a best seller in Canada according to Sugoi but I have never seen anyone wearing one.




How about this one?


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2016)

ayceejay said:


> But just consider the waving and singalong possibilities
> This is a best seller in Canada according to Sugoi but I have never seen anyone wearing one.




Ah,i've just looked and remembered you live in Canada.


----------



## ayceejay (1 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> How about this one?
> View attachment 146213


I bet this guy uses a bidon


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's still £90.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're looking in Jura Cycle Clothing, i'm waiting with card in hand!


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Oct 2016)

I can't wait forever for them to drop it to £50. I'll give it another day then i might buy this to give me some retail therapy.http://www.80scasualclassics.co.uk/...e-mk1-settanta-track-top-raspberry-navy-p4005 I don't just buy cycling stuff you know,


----------



## jim55 (2 Oct 2016)

Fila?? Thought they went the way of kappa tracksuits , it's an 80s revival


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Oct 2016)

jim55 said:


> Fila?? Thought they went the way of kappa tracksuits , it's an 80s revival



Some white pants to go with it maybe? http://www.80scasualclassics.co.uk/...la-vintage-molveno-track-pants-gardenia-p6252 Though they're got the model wearing Adidas trainers with Fila pants.tut tut!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (2 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Though they're got the model wearing Adidas trainers with Fila pants.tut tut!



That would have been a death by hanging offence in my "hood"


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I feel a poll coming on! French or red and white, or maybe the short sleeve Ecru one?


This one's back up to 80 quid now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Oct 2016)

They've got three new long sleeved ones out.
http://www.juracycleclothing.co.uk/long-sleeve-cycling-jersey


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Oct 2016)

I've waited around 5 years for this jersey to drop in price. It must be a good seller to maintain it's nearly £70. http://www.prendas.co.uk/santini-san-pellegrino-retro-long-sleeve-cycling-jersey.html


----------



## Nibor (10 Oct 2016)

The Belgian one is down to £85 lol


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Oct 2016)

Yes, those prices have been up and down all weekend.


----------



## mustang1 (10 Oct 2016)

I don't like that shade of green so went French.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Oct 2016)

I see the long sleeved jerseys are now up to £90 and the short sleeved ones are £80. I think i'll buy another one now!
http://www.juracycleclothing.co.uk/long-sleeve-cycling-jersey


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Nov 2016)

have withdrawn many short and long sleeved jerseys.
http://www.juracycleclothing.co.uk/


----------



## AnthonyC (24 Nov 2016)

And, did you buy?


----------



## iandg (24 Nov 2016)

Ticked Italian but given the choice (I'm a DeVlaeminck/Merckx/Museeuw/Boonen kind of guy)


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Nov 2016)

wicker man said:


> Ticked Italian but given the choice (I'm a DeVlaeminck/Merckx/Museeuw/Boonen) kind of guy


I'd like it myself but i have a feeling if i bought it i'd look the following day and it'd be down to 50 quid!

I think they've put the Italian and French ones away till next year by the looks of it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Nov 2016)

AnthonyC said:


> And, did you buy?




If you're asking me, no i'm keeping away from jersey buying for a while. Having said that,i haven't bought one since August so maybe i'm due another?


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (25 Nov 2016)

wicker man said:


> Ticked Italian but given the choice (I'm a DeVlaeminck/Merckx/Museeuw/Boonen kind of guy)



Never has the Belgian flag looked so good.
Grey just sets that off


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Never has the Belgian flag looked so good.
> Grey just sets that off




Grey? I thought it was more a pale blue colour. The question is, would you fork out £93.995(+£3.95 p&p) to wear it?


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (25 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Grey? I thought it was more a pale blue colour. The question is, would you fork out £93.99 (+£3.99 p&p) to wear it?



Looks grey on my very very very expensive phone 
And no,I will wait for the price drop


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Looks grey on my very very very expensive phone
> And no,I will wait for the price drop



I'll take your word for it. I've bought jerseys and jackets in the past and found them to be far from the colour shown on their sites,when seen in the flesh. If it is grey i'll pass on it as grey is too dull for me. Anyway,it should be pale blue as that is the proper colour for Belgium cycling jerseys.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (26 Nov 2016)

No,I'll take your word for it.
I bought a jacket 2 weeks ago thinking it was a light brown and when I opened it up,it was dark brown.
Which was even better.


----------



## AnthonyC (26 Nov 2016)

It indeed ought to be pale blue. I believe most Belgian national sports teams swapped to that a couple of years ago, away from the traditional red they used to wear. Looks absolutely fabulous indeed! (although of course, really, the flag has vertical instead of horizontal stripes..)


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Nov 2016)

AnthonyC said:


> It indeed ought to be pale blue. I believe most Belgian national sports teams swapped to that a couple of years ago, away from the traditional red they used to wear. Looks absolutely fabulous indeed! (although of course, really, the flag has vertical instead of horizontal stripes..)


 Yes definitely pale blue and not grey. The Belgium national football team have a similar shirt for their change strip.https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...otball+shirt&tbm=shop&spd=8291327455180574177


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Nov 2016)

Now this one is definitely pale blue. http://www.trikotexpress.de/en/Prof...78s0wqgGRZ0qDBqrSxi28n8T0diFeGGVS0aAjaf8P8HAQ


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (27 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes definitely pale blue and not grey. The Belgium national football team have a similar shirt for their change strip.https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...otball+shirt&tbm=shop&spd=8291327455180574177



I didn't want a feature length debate about it 
It's pale blue ,are you happy?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> I didn't want a feature length debate about it
> It's pale blue ,are you happy?




Yes.  What about the http://www.trikotexpress.de/en/Prof...78s0wqgGRZ0qDBqrSxi28n8T0diFeGGVS0aAjaf8P8HAQ one though? I'd say it was more turquoise than sky blue.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (27 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes.  What about the http://www.trikotexpress.de/en/Prof...78s0wqgGRZ0qDBqrSxi28n8T0diFeGGVS0aAjaf8P8HAQ one though? I'd say it was more turquoise than sky blue.



Bloody lovely


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Bloody lovely



I'm tempted to buy the merino Belgium jersey as if it does get reduced in price it'll probably mean that they've sold out of popular sizes like mine (large). Then again they might just reduce it to say £60 and still have my size. Maybe i should start a poll asking others what i should do?Then again again,maybe the plum and ecru one would look nice? I feel a poll coming on!!


----------



## vickster (28 Nov 2016)

Stolen Goat do retro jerseys too

Assume you are wearing them off the bike as You can't cycle at the mo?


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Stolen Goat do retro jerseys too
> 
> Assume you are wearing them off the bike as You can't cycle at the mo?




Yes. I wore the Italian one down the pub last night. If i can't ride a bike yet at least i can feel like a cyclist by wearing the gear.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Stolen Goat do retro jerseys too



I'm only after wool at the moment.


----------



## vickster (28 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm only after wool at the moment.



Awwwww 

Yep, they do wool too I think...ahh or not anymore 

Could look at Torm

http://www.torm.cc/products.html


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Awwwww
> 
> Yep, they do wool too I think...ahh or not anymore


I've sent this e mail off to Juracycle.


Hello. I bought the Italian jersey off you last August. I'm interested in buying the Belgium one. Could you tell me please, will it be reduced in price any time soon? I don't mind paying the full asking price but i've found in the past that when i've bought an item at the asking price, the following week or so that item has been reduced in price. 




You never know, they might let me have some money off.


----------



## vickster (28 Nov 2016)

Indeed...buy this year though, a lot of clothes etc will rise in prince next year (I know people in the know who work in retail and they are reassessing all their prices for 2017...blame Brexit for the fall in Sterling  )


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Could look at Torm
> 
> http://www.torm.cc/products.html



Some nice looking stuff on there. Thanks, i'll have a good look later.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Indeed...buy this year though, a lot of clothes etc will rise in prince next year (I know people in the know who work in retail and they are reassessing all their prices for 2017...blame Brexit for the fall in Sterling  )




They've got back to me.


Hi (my name)

Thanks for your email. I agree it's very frustrating when you buy something and then see it is discounted the following week! We can give you 20% off if that helps, I will create a code .... (My name)20 if you enter that at the checkout it will knock off 20%! Hope that helps, it will only be for this week.

Please do contact me if you require any further information/help.

With best wishes

Claire



That's decent of them!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (28 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Stolen Goat do retro jerseys too
> 
> Assume you are wearing them off the bike as You can't cycle at the mo?



Noted.
I will have a look tonight.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (28 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> They've got back to me.
> 
> 
> Hi (my name)
> ...



Nice one Accy.
Pays to speak up .


----------



## AnthonyC (28 Nov 2016)

What's the best trick to not get too hot in a woollen jersey?


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Nov 2016)

AnthonyC said:


> What's the best trick to not get too hot in a woollen jersey?




Don't wear anything under it?


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Nov 2016)

AnthonyC said:


> What's the best trick to not get too hot in a woollen jersey?





Accy cyclist said:


> Don't wear anything under it?



Don't wear it at all!


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Don't wear it at all!




Well i've worn wool and it doesn't make ME sweat.


----------



## AnthonyC (29 Nov 2016)

Somehow I always get very hot in them, or at least that's what I believe I remember.. maybe I should give it another go..


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2016)

AnthonyC said:


> Somehow I always get very hot in them, or at least that's what I believe I remember.. maybe I should give it another go..



I wore a wool jersey for the first time, last summer. I always imagined them to be mad hot. After all,why would a wool jumper on a bike ride be anything else, but surprisingly they're as cool if not cooler than polyester/lycra. You think of wool and imagine it to be like those chunky wool winter jumpers your grandma knitted for you,but the wool on modern jerseys is cotton thin and does wick sweat away. The only drawback is when you wash it and you have to wait a day for it to dry. (don't use fabric conditioners as they affect the sweat wicking)


----------



## AnthonyC (1 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wore a wool jersey for the first time, last summer. I always imagined them to be mad hot. After all,why would a wool jumper on a bike ride be anything else, but surprisingly they're as cool if not cooler than polyester/lycra. You think of wool and imagine it to be like those chunky wool winter jumpers your grandma knitted for you,but the wool on modern jerseys is cotton thin and does wick sweat away. The only drawback is when you wash it and you have to wait a day for it to dry. (don't use fabric conditioners as they affect the sweat wicking)


Thanks Accy, now I'm pretty sure I will try one!


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Dec 2016)

I bought the French one as well as the Belgium jersey. I thought the 20% off was just for one jersey but i activated the code to see if it was for others and it worked. So i got 2 jerseys for £115.95. The £3.95 p&p covered both items.


----------



## AnthonyC (4 Dec 2016)

Sounds like a good deal!


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> No,I'll take your word for it.
> I bought a jacket 2 weeks ago thinking it was a light brown and when I opened it up,it was dark brown.
> Which was even better.





It arrived today. It's more grey than blue.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> It arrived today. It's more grey than blue.


Lucky beggar.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Lucky beggar.


I haven't even opened them yet to see if they fit. I'm supposed to be saving them for Christmas Day so if i open them i'll probably end up wearing them now.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I haven't even opened them yet to see if they fit. I'm supposed to be saving them for Christmas Day so if i open them i'll probably end up wearing them now.


Go on go on go on go on.
You want to don't you?


----------



## gavroche (8 Dec 2016)

For the umpteenth time, it is NOT red white and blue BUT blue white and red. Please take note for future time.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Dec 2016)

gavroche said:


> For the umpteenth time, it is NOT red white and blue BUT blue white and red. Please take note for future time.



Ignorance Britannique @gavroche


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Go on go on go on go on.
> You want to don't you?


I don't know. Maybe i should put it to a poll? Should i open them or put them away till Christmas Day would be the question. The French one is an XL size so i'd like to find out if it's not too big. I don't think it will be as it's just a centimeter or so bigger than the Large size. If it is i'll just wear another layer under it.

Christmas Day is a long 16 days away. Can i wait that long?


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2016)

gavroche said:


> For the umpteenth time, it is NOT red white and blue BUT blue white and red. Please take note for future time.



Yes, the blue should be at the top of the jersey not the bottom. If anyone queries it i'll just say it's Dutch.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Dec 2016)

If the French one is too big,I'll take it.
With my Broad Shoulders,Barrel Chest,Slim Waist and Taut Buttocks,I'll be able to fill it admirably.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> If the French one is too big,I'll take it.
> With my Broad Shoulders,Barrel Chest,Slim Waist and Taut Buttocks,I'll be able to fill it admirably.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2016)

Right. I've been routing through Mrs Accy's nail varnishes(The letters are wearing off my keyboard, so i need to paint 'em back on....honest!!)and i found this Mayre Blue varnish.






This is 95% the colour of the Belgian jersey.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Dec 2016)

Only 2 days to go!


----------

